# warhammer disc wars



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

not sure if youve seen this...what are your thoughts...im not too sure..it seems overly simplistic and kinda boring...maybe might be nice to pick and play once and a while though


----------



## Remeriel (Jul 9, 2012)

Hmm.. to me, the great part about this hobby is the modelling and painting aspects, and then using your own creations on the battlefield. To be honest I think I'd rather just buy an RTS or turn-based strategy game on the PC, which I'm sure is undoubtedly cheaper


----------

